# Para-dressage - no tails?



## abbijay (30 August 2012)

How come at Paralympic level dressage riders don't get to wear tail coats and an option for toppers? 
Our Olympic riders at both dressage and eventing get this chance and I think it looks so smart, especially when teamed with a proper riding hat a la Charlotte!


----------



## Xander (30 August 2012)

The FEI rules don't allow toppers (I suppose diasabled riders are more likely to fall off if the horse has a hissy fit) but couldn't see anything about tails being banned.


----------



## madmav (31 August 2012)

Thought for a minute you meant that the horses had no tails...


----------

